# Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel



## Ozzelot (1. Oktober 2011)

*Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hellas,

es wird Zeit das meine Kiste in den Ruhestand geschickt wird und ich was neues bekomm!
So eine grobe Vorstellung hab ich ja schon, allerdings bin ich mir bei manchen Sachen noch nicht ganz sicher und wollte mir daher hier noch etwas Rat hinzu holen.

So ich liste erstmal die Sachen auf wo ich mir schon relativ sicher bin:

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland brauch ich da neue Lüfter für?
Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar CMX 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder vielleicht doch ein günstigeres, ich ärger mich das ich es mir nicht bei zack-zack für 69€ gezackt hab.
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder vielleicht doch einen bekannteren Hersteller?
ggf. Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565) | Geizhals.at Deutschland um es Softy schonmal vorweg zu nehmen! 

und nun zu den unsicheren Kanidaten:

ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland , ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder lohnt es sich vielleicht auch schon ein Board der "Gen. 3" zu holen, sprich PCIe 3.0 und ja damit hoffentlich auch Ivy Prozzesor tauglich wie z.B. das MSI Z68A-GD55 (G3), Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7681-061R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland dürfte sich doch ähnlich verhalten wie mit AM3 Boards und Bulldozer oder lieg ich da falsch? Das hat mir bisher, nach der Monitor Frage, am meisten kopfzerbrechen bereitet

Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland , Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder einen ganz anderen?

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder ein anderes Modell, eine GTX 570 sollte es denke ich schon werden.

Overall wollte ich so um die 1000€ bleiben, nicht mit eingerechnet wäre dann noch ein neuer Monitor den ich mir aber nicht direkt mit kaufe, da das Geld wohl leider nicht ausreicht.

Beim Monitor spricht mich aktuell am meisten der ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland an, er liegt in den meisten Tests relativ weit vorne und es wird eigentlich immer nur das spiegelnde Display bemängelt, was mich aber wohl nicht stören wird. (hoffe ich) 
Bin hier aber auch für andere Tips offen und werde mir diese angucken, obwohl ich echt schon viel durchs Netz nach dem "besten" Monitor gestöbert hab.
Die meisten Standartfragen dürfte ich ja schon mit der CPU (K) Wahl, dem Monitor etc. beantwortet haben.  Aktuell hab ich noch eine 19" Röhre mit einer maximalen Auflösung von "ka.", ich spiele seit Ewigkeiten in 1042x768 , aber das sollte nun nicht die Auswahl beeinflussen. Der Rest meiner aktuellen Hardware ist in meinem Profil zu finden, ist aber nix besonderes mehr! 


Schönen Gruß
das Ozzelot


----------



## Lordac (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hallo,




> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed


je nachdem wie viel du BF3 oder z.B. Anno spielst könnte sich der i7-2600*k* lohnen.



> *CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho


, alternativ könntest du auch den Scythe Mugen 2 oder die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B nehmen, je nachdem was beim Händler deiner Wahl auf Lager ist.




> *Mainboard:* ASUS P8Z68-V


PCIe-3 wäre für mich kein Kaufargument, eine "Garantie" das Ivy Bridge laufen wird schon eher, wobei man meiner Meinung nach mit aktuell schnellen CPUs nicht zwingend auf Ivy wechseln muss. Wenn der Preisunterschied nicht groß ist würde ich aber das aktuellste nehmen was auf dem Markt ist.




> *RAM:* TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24


In der Regel kann man kaum noch etwas falsch machen so lange du darauf achtest das der RAM nicht mehr wie 1,5 Volt Spannung benötigt und möglichst keine hohen Heatspreader hat, alternativ zu TeamGroup Elite würde ich folgende in Betracht ziehen: Corsair, GeIL, G.Skill, Kingston.




> *Grafikkarte:* Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom


Die Frage ist wann du den neuen Monitor kaufen möchtest, wenn es länger als 6 Monate dauert würde ich Geld sparen und z.B. die MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5/OC kaufen; alternativ zur Phantom würde ich die MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC ("Silence"-BIOS nutzen), ASUS ENGTX570 DCII und ASUS EAH6970 DCII in die engere Auswahl nehmen.




> *Netzteil:* Cougar CMX 550W


Ich würde das be quiet Straight Power E8 500W, Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, Rasurbo Real&Power 550W (Kabelmanagement), be quiet Straight Power E8 550W, Cougar SX S550 (Kabelmanagement) oder be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 580W (Kabelmanagement) nehmen.




> *SSD:* Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
> *Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB


, bei der SSD würde ich evtl. über die 128 GB-Variante nachdenken *klick*.




> *Gehäuse:* Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster


Das Gehäuse passt wenn es dir gefällt, zu den Lüftern kann ich leider nichts sagen, die Auswahl an alternativen 200mm-Lüftern ist aber auch nicht sonderlich groß.




> *Laufwerk:* LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz


Sollte passen, alternativ kannst du auch den LG GH22NS70 nehmen.




> *Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit







> *Kartenleser:* Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern


Wenn du einen brauchst und keine mobilen möchtest (z.B. Transcend Compact Card Reader P5) dann passt der Ultron.




> *Monitor:* ASUS VG236HE, 23"


Im Moment würde ich den iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 oder ASUS VE248H nehmen wenn man nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben möchte.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

DA muss man nicht mehr viel zu sagen, alles erklärt. 

Zu PCIe 3.0:
Das kannst du dir sparen, der Unterschied von 1.0 zu 2.0 liegt bei 5%, der Unterschied von 2 zu 3 wird weniger sein, lohnt also nicht darauf zu setzen, auch deshalb weil du dann einen Ivy Prozessor brauchst, denn Sandy hat nur einen 2.0 Controller.
Da Ivy aber nur 10% schneller sein wird als Sandy (wenn überhaupt), kannst du Ivy auch aus lassen und Sandy behalten.

Das Cougar ist relativ teuer, wenn du etwas sparen willst, kannst du dir das Pure Powewr L8 angucken.
be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beim Mainboard reicht auch das Asus P8P67.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland brauch ich da neue Lüfter für?


 
Wenn dir 19 dBA bzw. 17 dBA nicht zu laut sind ist es ok (Gibt eigentlich keine anderen Lüfter im 200/120er Bereich die viel leiser sind). Einen 200mm und einen 120mm kann man noch optional nachrüsten, wobei der 200mm für Oben reichen sollte. Ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Du kannst auch die Drehzahl drosseln, dann sind sie leise, halt mit einer Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Ozzelot (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Der i7, genauso wie die größere SSD, wird mir dann aber glaub ich overall zu teuer, zudem müssten 64gb ja auch reichen für Win7, Programme und 1-2 Spiele, der Rest kommt dann auf die normale Platte.

Wenn es kein "Ivy fähiges" Board wird, dürfte ja dann auch das Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 reichen dann würd ich auch nochmal ca. 25€ sparen.

Kabelmanagment wäre schon toll, aber ist wohl kein muss, mich würde dann schon am ehesten das Straight Power E8 550W ansprechen, es ist auch komischerweise nur ein paar Euro teurer wie das E8 500W oder mit Kabelmanagment dann das Rasurbo ist ja mit Kabelmanagment echt günstig, gibts da nen Haken?

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir alternativ würde mir das hier noch zusagen Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

GH22NS70, GH22NS50, GH24NS, GH24LS soviele unterschiedliche Brenner, da soll nochmal wer schlau raus werden. 

Also 6 Monate wollte ich mit dem Monitor nicht warten, er sollte schon relativ fix dann wohl auch im nächsten Monat folgen.
Den iiyama hat ich auch schon auf meiner Liste, aber der Asus hats mir seit ich die ganzen Tests etc. gelesen hab schon irgendwie angetan. 

Danke schonmal für deine Ratschläge

Edit:@quantenslipstream sind die Pure Power nicht Netzteile die man eher für nen Office PC nimmt oder liegt ich da gerade falsch, meine sowas mal gehört zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das BeQuiet ist halt eine Nummer besser als das Rasurbo.
Wenn du mehr Wert auf KM legst, kannst du eben das Pure Power L8 nehmen, das ist leiser als das Rasurbo.


----------



## Ozzelot (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wenn ich ein SLI fähiges Board nehmen z.B. das ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBG4A-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder das MSI P67A-GD65, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7681-031R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und ein 620W Netzteil Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620, 620W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06208-4/0-761345-06209-1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland reicht die Power dann, falls ich in der Zukunft, wenn die GTX 570 billiger wird, eine weiter nachrüste oder bräuchte ich dann schon was mit 750W aufwärts?

Und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0 und 3.1 ist das nur der andere USB 3.0 Controler?

ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, nicht sonderlich teuer, aber hätte die Möglichkeit mit Ivy und sieht zudem stylisch aus ganz schwarz mit goldenen Kondensatoren. Hat aber keine internen USB 3.0 Anschlüsse für die Gehäuse Front oder?

Edit: Ich glaub die Frage mit dem SLI kann ich mir schon selbst beantworten wenn ich seh das die GTX 570 unter Volllast ca. 330W verbraucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Für zwei 570er würde ich 750 Watt einplanen.

Ja, bei der 3.0 ist der Controller von NEC, bei der 3.1 von ASmedia.

Nein, hat es nicht und auch nur 6x USB am Panel, was auch etwas wenig ist.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein SLI fähiges Board nehmen z.B. das ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBG4A-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder das MSI P67A-GD65, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7681-031R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und ein 620W Netzteil Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620, 620W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06208-4/0-761345-06209-1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland reicht die Power dann, falls ich in der Zukunft, wenn die GTX 570 billiger wird, eine weiter nachrüste oder bräuchte ich dann schon was mit 750W aufwärts?


 
SLI macht man entweder sofort oder garnicht. Später eine 2te Graka dazubauen bringt nichts, weil bis dahin gibts neue Grafikkarten die genau so schnell wenn nicht schneller als 2xGTX570 sind. AUßerdem sind die dan Stromsparender usw.


----------



## Ozzelot (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Brauch man für den CPU Kühler Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland dann sowas Diverse 4pin PWM Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland , weil der hätte ja zwei Lüfter und die meisten Boards nur einen 4Pin Lüfter Anschluss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Soweit ich weiß, ist ein Y-Stecker damit bei, aber genau weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Ozzelot (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Laut den Bewertungen auf Geizhals wohl nicht Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Bewertungen | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Kommt auf den Shop an. Hier ist z.B. eines dabei: Thermalright Silver Arrow - CPU Kuehler


----------



## Ozzelot (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

1 x Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550)

1 x ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z)

1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP)

1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)

1 x Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054)

1 x Crucial m4 SSD  64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2)

1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)

1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

1 x MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V257-014R)

1 x Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk

ggf. noch das Y-Kabel, das wäre dann aber schon das richtige oder? Diverse 4pin PWM Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das wär es dann nochmal mit den kleinen Abänderungen.

Gruß
das Ozzelot


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Die Zusammenstellung sieht super aus  Das Kabel ist das richtige.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jop, spitze, kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Turamath (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ich recherchiere ebenfalls seit ein paar Wochen hinsichtlich eines Gaming PC´s um die 1000€. Dabei wurde ich insbesondere von Lordac und Softy sehr gut beraten. 

Anschließend habe ich das System auf mögliche Inkompatibilitäten abgeklopft und das Ergebnis sieht derzeit so aus: Gaming PC ~ 989€ (exkl. Versand)

1000 Kröten sind schließlich kein Pappenstiel. Da muss alles wohl überlegt sein  Vielleicht ist da ja noch die eine oder andere Inspiration mit für dich dabei ?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ich würde das Asrock P67 Extreme4 nehmen statt dem Asus, denn das hat ein USB 3 Panel, da das Midgard kein USB 3 hat.


----------



## Ozzelot (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Für den Macho braucht man auch glaub so ein extra Kit zum montieren für Asus und ASrock Boards, falls das nicht schon dabei ist, sonst sieht es ja ziemlich ähnlich aus.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Die Montagerahmen sind mittlerweile im Lieferumfang mit enthalten.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gibts das Y-Kabel auch bei Mindfactory oder so? Kann da selbst nix finden, wüsste auch nicht nach welchem anderen Namen ich suchen soll, das bei Geizhals hat nur so unbekannt Shops zur auswahl. Sonst werd ich wohl doch den Macho nehmen, wäre ja auch noch etwas günstiger. 

Edit: Hat das Board nicht sogar mehrere 4Pin Fan Anschlüsse oder richtet sich nur der exakt benannte CPU-Fan PWM nach der CPU Temperatur.

Edit2: Das Storm Enforcer hat ja vorne einen 200mm Lüfter und hinten einen 120mm Lüfter hoffe ja mal das die beiden taugen, würd es sich noch lohnen oben einen 200mm Lüfter einzubauen in die vorhanden Halterung, wenn ja welchen und was brauch ich noch zum guten befestigen? Der *Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30* + das *EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle* und sollte ich dann die Spätzle auch nochmal für die 2 verbauten Lüfter mitbestellen?


----------



## Zappzarrap (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jep das Board hat mehrere Lüfter Anschlüsse. Ich glaube 2 für CPU 
und 3 oder 4 für Gehäuse Lüfter. Kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen 

Die GraKa ist auch super - sehr schnell gibt im Moment nichts, das
ich nicht mit AA und AF auf Anschlag spielen könnte...

Ich hab meinen Macho (wie das klingt  ) bei PC Cooling bestellt, die
haben mir vorher zugesichert, das der Rahmen dabei ist. Die Montage ist
dennoch etwas tricky. Und vor allem - nicht erschrecken - das Teil ist 
wirklich riesig. Solltest vllt vorher abchecken, ob´s in dein Gehäuse 
passt


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das Board hat mehrere Anschlüsse für PWM-Lüfter. Da könntest Du also auf das Y-Kabel verzichten, und einfach 2 der PWM-Anschlüsse (CPU_FAN und CPU_FAN_OPT) verwenden.

Den 200mm Lüfter würde ich drin lassen, und ebenfalls am Board anschließen. Dann kannst Du den auch im BIOS runterregeln. Den hinteren könnte man austauschen, z.B. gegen Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm (den gibt es auch mit LED's).


----------



## Turamath (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde das Asrock P67 Extreme4 nehmen statt dem Asus, denn das hat ein USB 3 Panel, da das Midgard kein USB 3 hat.


 
Es lohnt sich doch immer wieder mal die sicher gewähnte Konfiguration hier vorzustellen  Danke für den guten Tipp @ Quantenslipstream 
Ich habe es direkt abgeändert -> Gaming PC


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Sieht gut aus, aber dann brauchst Du noch einen 3,5" Einschubadapter, denn das Midgard hat nur einen 3,5" Einschub, also z.B. 3.5 5.25 Einbaurahmen in Gehäuse/Einbauzubehör | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Turamath (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber dann brauchst Du noch einen 3,5" Einschubadapter, denn das Midgard hat nur einen 3,5" Einschub, also z.B. 3.5 5.25 Einbaurahmen in Gehäuse/Einbauzubehör | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


 
Für den Ultron Kartenleser ?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Turamath schrieb:


> Für den Ultron Kartenleser ?



Genau.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut den Lüfter vorne kann ich drin lassen den hinten könnte ich tauschen und lohnt es sich oben noch einen 200mm Lüfter einzubauen? Und sollte ich dann für alle 3 Lüfter noch die Case Spätzle nehmen oder nur für die die ich neu einbau, sprich hinten und ggf. oben und vorne nicht?

Edit: Hinten muss nicht unbedingt einer mit rotem LED, aber falls oben noch einer eingebaut wird wäre das toll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Board hat mehrere Anschlüsse für PWM-Lüfter. Da könntest Du also auf das Y-Kabel verzichten, und einfach 2 der PWM-Anschlüsse (CPU_FAN und CPU_FAN_OPT) verwenden.


 
Sofern die Strippe lang genug ist, die Kabeln beim Kühler sind meist recht kurz gehalten.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ja ich glaub ich nehm doch den Macho und das ersparte Geld steck ich dann in gute Gehäuse Lüfter oder lohnt der Silver Arrow mehr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Nein, der Macho ist ebenso gut wie der Silver Arrow. Um den Unterschied zu ermitteln, müsstest du schon auf 5GHz hochtakten oder so.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Gut den Lüfter vorne kann ich drin lassen den hinten könnte ich tauschen und lohnt es sich oben noch einen 200mm Lüfter einzubauen? Und sollte ich dann für alle 3 Lüfter noch die Case Spätzle nehmen oder nur für die die ich neu einbau, sprich hinten und ggf. oben und vorne nicht?
> 
> Edit: Hinten muss nicht unbedingt einer mit rotem LED, aber falls oben noch einer eingebaut wird wäre das toll.


 

Dann wären nur noch die Fragen offen, aber jetzt erstmal vorn TV Hamburg - Schalke gucken!


----------



## Lordac (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hallo,

wenn du die Lüfter entkoppeln möchtest macht das natürlich nur Sinn wenn du das bei allen machst !

In der Regel reicht ein Front- und Hecklüfter, ein zusätzlicher langsam drehender Deckellüfter ist aber nicht schlecht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Ozzelot (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

1 x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12)

1 x Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550)

1 x ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z)

1 x Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565)

2 x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle

1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP)

1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)

1 x Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054)

1 x Crucial m4 SSD  64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2)

1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)

1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

1 x MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V257-014R)

1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk

So das wäre dann nochmal die komplette überarbeitete Liste ohne Monitor, passt das soweit alles, also Grafikkarte und CPU Kühler in das Gehäuse, weil da steht bei beidem eine max. Länge. dabei. Zweimal die Case Spätzle für den neuen Lüfter hinten und den großen Lüfter vorne. Passt der Brenner oder gibts da was besseres, irgendwie haben die alle nicht die tollsten Bewertungen. Wenn das soweit passt wird in den nächsten 2 Wochen bestellt und dann gibts wohl auch noch ein paar Fotos vom Zusammenbau, falls ihr interessiert seid. 

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

DVD-Brenner sind alle gleich. Daher nimm den günstigsten.
Alternativ zu deinen entweder LG GH22NS50/70 oder LiteOn iHAS124.
Sehe bei dir nur einen Lüfter. Wo ist der zweite?


----------



## Ozzelot (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Es sind ja schon 2 Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut, den hinteren 120mm Lüfter tausche ich gegen den Enermax, den 200mm Lüfter vorne, der auch rot beleuchtet ist, wollt ich lassen und halt nur mit den Case Spätzle befestigen anstatt mit normalen Schrauben.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Sieht super aus  Feedback ist hier natürlich immer gern gesehen und erwünscht 

Bei Grafikkarten über 270mm muss einer der beiden HDD-Käfige ausgebaut werden. Der Kühler passt ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Ozzelot (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut laut dem Test computerbase.de GTX 570 Twin Frozr III ist die Karte nur 25cm lang, also dürfte das auch kein Problem sein wenn die angeschlossenen Stromkabel das nicht nochmal verändern.

Danke nochmal an alle für die Hilfe, der Feedback wird dann kommen in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Öhm, da steht, dass die PCB 25cm lang ist, der Kühler dürfte etwas länger sein, schätze so ganz knapp unter 27cm. 

edit: Laut alternate: 268mm


----------



## Ozzelot (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ah gut ich hab mir gerade auch nochmal ein Video angeguckt die Stromanschlüsse sind auch oben an der Karte und nicht am Rand, also dürfte es kleine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Ozzelot (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gibts noch eine empfehlenswerte Wärmeleitpaste oder ist die die beim Kühler dabei ist schon gut genug?
Und kennt wer ein gutes Tutorial für das auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste habs zwar schon oft gemacht, aber bin mir immer nicht sicher ob ich es auch richtig mach?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

WLP ist beim Kühler dabei, da brauchst Du keine extra kaufen.

Du kannst die WLP mit einer Kreditkarte o.ä. dünn auf der CPU verstreichen, wenn Du Dir mit der zu verwendenden Menge unsicher bist. Die aufgedruckte Schrift auf der CPU sollte dann gerade noch erkennbar sein. (nicht lesbar )


----------



## Ozzelot (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut so hab ich es bisher auch immer gemacht, hab halt auch mal gelesen das man einfach nur ein Häufchen in die Mitte vom CPU macht und dann den Kühler direkt drauf drückt und vielleicht noch ein wenig hin und her schiebt damit sich keine Luftpolster bilden und die Rillen die manche Kühler haben somit auch geschlossen werden.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So kannst Du es auch machen  Wichtig ist halt, dass Du nicht zuviel WLP verwendest, denn das hat einen isolierenden Effekt.

Es gäbe auch noch das Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 1x CPU | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Die bringt nochmal ein paar °C Unterschied, die Meinungen gehen da aber auseinander.


----------



## Ozzelot (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Nimmt man dann nur das oder trotzdem auch noch die Paste?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das Pad nimmt man statt Paste.


----------



## Ozzelot (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut dank dir!


----------



## Ozzelot (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hier nochmal die komplette Liste Wunschliste vom 04.10.2011, 18:28 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Würde dann wohl bei zwei verschiedenen Anbietern bestellen, entweder VV-Computer und Mindfactory oder VV-Computer und VibuOnline. Mindfactory kenn ich schon, aber sind die anderen beiden Anbieter auch ok, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit VV-Computer oder VibuOnline gemacht?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

VibuOnline gehört zu mindfactory, und vv-computer ist auch ok. 

Die Zusammenstellung ist sehr gut


----------



## Ozzelot (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen! noch bis heute Abend 18 Uhr hmmm, oder ist das Rasurbo besser? Zumindest hätte es Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

620 Watt sind zwar etwas oversized. Aber der Preis ist prima. Wenn Du also auf Kabelmanagment verzichten kannst --> zuschlagen


----------



## Ozzelot (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So das Netzteil hab ich mir schonmal gezackt. 

Kann man eigentlich davon ausgehn das der Lüfter Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AR-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland vorne in dem Gehäuse Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist? Obwohl wenn man nur die RPM vergleicht wird es wohl ein anderer sein 1000 zu 700 aber beide gleich laut mit 19dB(A), werd mir wohl den MegaFlow für oben ins Gehäuse noch mitbestellen, damit auch schön Luft ins Gehäuse kommt beim übertakten.  Lässt man den dann eigentlich rein oder raus blasen? Denke mal das der Lüfter vorne ja Luft rein bringt und der hinten sie rausschäffelt, sollte der oben dann raus oder rein blasen?


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Der obere Lüfter sollte ausblasend eingebaut werden. 

Der Lüfter vorne scheint ein anderer zu sein (mit 210mm Durchmesser): CM Storm Enforcer im Test - Next Generation Midi Tower fr Gamer - Innenansicht - Luft und Wasserkhlung (6/7) - TweakPC


----------



## Ozzelot (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Und noch eine Frage 
Finde den T.B.Silence Lüfter nicht bei geizhals nur den ohne LEDs


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Bitte schön : Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder meinst Du den mit LED?: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ozzelot (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hm das ist aber auch nochmal ein anderer T.B.Apollish Rot 120x120x25
ich meine den T.B.Silence (funktioniert der Link, weil er anders aussieht wie der andere von alternate, also müsste auf einen Lüfter verlkinken mit dem Bild) ist ja auch der T.B.Silence, aber halt mit roten LEDs den find ich allerdings nur bei alternate, sieht ja auch anders aus als der Apollish. Sonst nehm ich wohl den Apollish falls der auch in Ordnung ist, der hat zumindestens mehr LEDs


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hm. Ein T.B.Silence mit LED war mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt  Aber der Apollish sieht imo eh besser aus


----------



## Ozzelot (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jo werd ich dann auch nehmen und danke für den Gehäuse Test, der hat mich noch einmal mehr überzeugt dieses Gehäuse zu nehmen!


----------



## Ozzelot (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ich poste das jetzt einfach mal hier. Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich gestern auch einen neuen Rechner geholt i7-2600k, AsRock Z68 Pro3 und Corsair Vengeance rot 8GB DDR3-1600. Nun hat er das Problem das der Rechner nur angeht wenn er einen Riegel verbaut hat, sobald er versucht sie im Dual Channel zu betreiben macht der Rechner gar nichts mehr. Er hat schon Slot 1+3 und 2+4 probiert, aber alles ohne Erfolg.

Hier ist nochmal ein Beitrag von einem anderen User der wohl das selbe Problem hat, aber leider ohne Antworten.
Mainboard AsRock Z68 Pro3 RAM Slots funktionieren nicht - Prozessoren Forum - Techfacts

Gruß
Ozzelot

PS: Sorry, wollte dafür nicht extra noch einen neuen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Funktioniert denn Slot 1+2 oder 3+4? 

Wahrscheinlich ist aber einer der Riegel im Eimer.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Im moment betreibt er sie im Slot 1+2 und sie laufen auch, aber sobald er sie im Dual Channel betreiben will bootet er erst gar nicht.

Edit: Er hat auch beide Riegel einzelnt getestet da gings auch.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ist das BIOS auf dem neuesten Stand? Ansonsten würde ich mal nen CMOS-Reset machen.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

CMOS-Reset hat er wohl ganz am anfang schonmal gemacht.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Dann würde ich mal den RAM mit memtest86+ testen. Am besten jeden Riegel einzeln und mindestens ein paar Stunden lang. Wenn das keinen Fehler aufzeigt, würde ich das Board reklamieren.

Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich am Board, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut Danke dir


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So er hat jetzt nochmal nen Bios Update gemacht und es nochmal genau getestet, wenn er RAM in Slot 3 oder 4 steckt gehts nicht, also funktionieren die beiden Slots wohl nicht.

Gruß

Edit: Ich muss wahrscheinlich doch noch etwas sparen an meiner Config, z.B. das Board AsRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 anstelle des Asus P8Z68-V oder soll ich dann lieber das hier nehmen Asus P8P67 Rev3.0 oder die Rev3.1? Vom Design her gefällt mir das AsRock Gen3 ganz gut, wegen dem komplett schwarzen Layout + goldene Kondensatoren, aber ich glaube ich kann dann die Front USB 3.0 Anschlüsse des Gehäuses nicht mehr nutzen.
Oder wo könnte man noch sparen ohne großartig Performance zu verlieren, außer am Monitor? Eigentlich fällt mir da nur noch eine GTX 560 Ti anstelle der GTX 570 ein. 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-187580


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Für das Gehäuse solltest Du schon ein Asus P8P67 nehmen, denn sonst können die Front-USB3 Anschlüsse nicht genutzt werden. Oder Du nimmst ein anderes Gehäuse.

Willst Du in 3D zocken? Da würde ich eine GTX580 empfehlen, denn das benötigt etwa~40% Mehrleistung der GPU im Vergleich zu 2D-Gaming.


----------



## Gazelle (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ja jetzt geht das sparen wieder los weil die Preise überall anziehen....
Was ist denn das Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad in deiner Konfi?


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ne in 3D wollte ich erstmal nicht spielen, dafür bräuchte ich ja dann auch nochmal das 3D Kit von nVidia. Beim Monitor gings mir viel mehr um die vielen positiven Reviews, das einzige was immer wieder bemängelt wird ist "nur" das spiegelnde Display, aber damit kann ich leben, spiegeln tut mein Panasonic Plasma 3D TV auch.  
Sonst scheint der fast perfekt zu sein und die 120Hz sind ja nicht nur für 3D gut, sondern sorgen auch für noch ein "smoothers" Bild. Falls ich dann mal in 3D spielen will, werd ich wahrscheinlich auch keine Shooter spielen, sondern eher RPGs wie Diablo 3 oder Strategiespiele und die brauchen ja eigentlich nicht soviel Leistung und würden denke ich auch mit der GTX 570 noch gut laufen. Ein Monitor überlebt ja auch meist mehrere PCs und wer weiß was in der Zukunft ist.  
Mit der GTX 580 würde ich natürlich auch nichts sparen sondern nochmal drauf legen, obwohl es da ja auch schon die ersten Modelle ab 350€ gibt, da ist dann nur die Frage ob die auch was taugen. 

Zum Board, das Asus P8P67 würde ja auch ausreichen, die IGP werd ich wahrscheinlich eh nie nutzen wollen. Sollte ich da dann direkt die neuere Rev. 3.1 nehmen oder doch die 3.0, das Problem was mein Kumpel mit seinem AsRock hat schreckt mich ja schon wieder ab von AsRock. 

Grüße
From the O to the zzelot 

Edit: Ja das ist echt bitter, vor ner Woche war die Grafikkarte z.B. noch 30-40€ billiger und mit den meisten anderen Komponenten siehts genauso aus, werden die wohl nochmal fallen oder zieht sich das jetzt durch bis Weihnachten? 
Das Liquid MetalPad ist ein Wärmeleitpaste Ersatz bestehend aus einer ganz dünnen Metallfolie, ähnlich wie Alufolie und soll wohl auch besser die Wärme ableiten und viel länger halten, da könnt ich natürlich ein paar Euros sparen.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Ja jetzt geht das sparen wieder los weil die Preise überall anziehen....
> Was ist denn das Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad in deiner Konfi?



Das ist eine Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste, die bringt nochmal ein paar °C. Am Anfang muss aber ein sogenanntes "Burn-in" gemacht werden. Die Anleitung dazu ist aber dabei und sehr ausführlich und verständlich 

@Ozzelot
Die beiden Revisionen unterscheiden sich nur beim USB3-HostController. Der ist bei Rev. 3.0 von NEC, und bei der Rev. 3.1 von ASMedia (Tochter von Asus). Da kannst Du einfach das Günstigere nehmen.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



> The ASUS P8Z68-V motherboard's Virtu technology successfully turned  off our GTX 480 SLI configuration when our OS was running in 2D.


Stimmt das oder versteh ich da was falsch? Würde dann ja doch einiges an Strom sparen, wie funktioniert das denn dann eigentlich wenn man den Monitor per DVI mit seiner Grafikkarte verbunden hat oder muss man dann den Monitor an der Grafikkarte und am Board anschließen?
Dachte IGP ist nur was für Office Anwender die dann gar keine Grafikkarte mehr verbauen oder halt als Ersatz, falls die eigene mal abraucht oder was kann man noch alles schönes damit machen?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Soweit ich weiß, wird die Grafikkarte zwar deaktiviert, läuft aber im Idle weiter. Daher wird so gut wie kein Strom gespart.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Danke, was würde ich nur ohne dich machen!


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Danke, was würde ich nur ohne dich machen!



Googeln?


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So kompetent ist google nicht!


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Kennt wer die Firma? Leider nicht von Haus aus overclocked und der Kühler sieht leider auch ein wenig billig aus, aber sonst eigentlich ein top Preis. Da wurde mein Wunsch in den Comments bei zack-zack wohl erhört, aber leider nicht die angedachte MSI. 
ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!

Bah vom Design her ist sie mal übelst hässlich! 

Edit: Reviews find ich zu der leider gar keine und bei gh.at gibts sie auch für 279€ allerdings scheint das dann das Referenz Design zu sein.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ich kenne KFA² nur, weil sie den AC Accelero Extreme auf die GTX580 gebastelt haben  Sonst kann ich Dir nichts über den Hersteller / die Karte sagen.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hm das Bild scheint bei geizhals nur falsch zu sein, komisch ist auch das sie wohl mehrere Namen hat Mix Computerversand GmbH KFA² und dann die GALAXY GeForce GTX 570 - Grafikadapter - GF GTX 570 - 1.25 GB Galaxy.

Edit: Ah ne da steht dann doch nochmal Hersteller KFA², naja für die 10€ Preisnachlass, wo dann auch nochmal 5€ Versand drauf kommen, ist es mir das nicht Wert. Der Kühler sieht aus als ob er komplett aus Plastik wäre und zudem nicht sonderlich stabil.


----------



## Ashton (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

KFA2 ist die Premium-Marke von Galaxy in Europa.
Die Graka kannst auch bei Amazon für 288 schießen. Riecht eher nach schwächer als ne Asus die ~300 kostet.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jo wie gesagt, da is mir der Preisunterschied einfach nicht groß genug um mir so ein hässliches Dingen zu verbauen.  Dann doch lieber eine MSI Twin Frozr, Asus DCII, Gainward Phantom oder Zotac AMP!.
Da wäre die schon ansprechender und sogar billiger. Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Dual Fan


----------



## Ashton (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Die sieht echt gut aus, aber ist leider sehr energie hungrig und ziemlich laut. Bei der GTX würde ich die Asus Variante nehmen.
Für ca. 300 am Besten.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

ICh wäre auch für die Asus  Die hatte ich mal im Gamingrechner. Sehr feines Teil


----------



## Loro Husk (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wenn du bezüglich eines anderen Gehäuses noch Anregungen brauchst, hier ist einer Liste guter Gehäuse:

Gehäuse 60+ | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn du z.b auf internes USB 3.0 verzichten würdest könntest du z.B. auch ein paar Kröten bei den Boards sparen, hättest dann halt nur hinten am Gehäuse ein Kabel raushängen, was mir persönlich aber völlig egal wäre

Besonders hervorheben würde ich das Super Flower SF-2000R schwarz/rot | Geizhals.at Deutschland, welches in dem Preisbereich von 100 € wohl konkurrenzlos in Sachen Airflow (8 Lüfter und Lüftersteuerung) und Features ist. Also wenn dir das Aussehen gefällt kannst du hier gut zugreifen!


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das Silverstone Precision finde ich sehr schön


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Welches genau, es gibt verschiedene Versionen?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das da: SilverStone Precision PS06 blau mit Sichtfenster (SST-PS06B-W) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum Review » Page 17 - Conclusion - Overclockers Club
Die Karte hört sich vom Review auch nicht schlecht an, obwohl er sie wirklich sehr in den Himmel lobt, so schon übertaktet auf 800MHz und er hat sie im Test auf 993MHz gebracht, allerdings hat sie dann auch eine wirklich krasse Leistungsaufnahme. Haben die Karten von Palit nicht eigentlich den identischen Kühler drauf wie die von Gainward oder verwechsel ich da gerade was, weil er bezeichnet sie als "incredibly quiet" selbst mit den 993MHz? Aber die Leistungsaufnahme hört sich schon krass an Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum Review » Page 16 - Testing: Power Consumption - Overclockers Club 

Edit: Mir gefällt mein CM Storm Enforcer 

Edit2: Hier noch ein Review zu der KFA², obwohl ich die eigentlich schon ausschließe, werd ichs mir trotzdem mal durchlesen.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Vielleicht durfte er die Karte behalten, wenn er sie im Review gut wegkommen lässt.   Das Review ist ein bisschen arg optmistisch.  

Palit ist ein Tochterunternehmen von Gainward.


----------



## Loro Husk (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Also mich würde es sehr wundern wenn die Karte mit dem Kühler so gut und vor allem leise sein soll.
Und der Preis ist auch nicht der Hammer, da würde ich lieber 10-20 Euro mehr in eine MSi oder Asus stecken.

Edit: Ich seh grad das die Preise der GPUs in den letzten 2 Wochen doch um einiges gestiegen sind.
Vllt wäre diese Karte noch ne Überlegung wert: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/663628


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Die Gigabyte ist auch prima  Die Asus hat aber 3 Jahre Garantie, die anderen nur 2 Jahre. Falls das für Dich wichtig ist.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jo ich denke auch das ich bei einer der beiden bleiben werd und mal gucken woher ich die Kohle bekomm. Ich hätte da noch eine Picture LP aus meiner Jugend von den Böhsen Onkelz, die ist relativ selten, da es eine Fehlpressung ist mit einem Schreibfehler Onklez statt Onkelz, davon gibts meines Wissens nur 100 Stück, mal gucken was ich da noch raus holen kann. Meine jetztige Kiste ausschlacht und das Zeug verkaufen wird mir wohl leider nichts mehr bringen, da behalt ich ihn lieber als Notfallersatz.

Die Verfügbarkeit und die steigenden Preise sind im moment das nervigste an den guten Karten, da wo sie realtiv günstig sind, sind sie meist vergriffen und da wo sie auf Lager sind kosten sie direkt mal 30-40€ mehr.


----------



## Loro Husk (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wenn du Geldprobleme hast lass halt die SSD weg.
Rein Spiele bzw. Fps-mäßig bringt sie dir nichts.


----------



## Ozzelot (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So hab die Kohle nun zusammen und wollte nochmal nachfragen ob sich vielleicht irgendwas geändert hat, wegen Bulldozer oder so.
Hier nochmal meine Zusammenstellung
Wunschliste vom 04.10.2011, 18:28 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil hatte ich ja schon bei zack-zack gekauft, das war ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620, 620W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06208-4/0761345-06209-1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland für 56€

Zudem stellt sich mir noch die Frage nehm ich eine 128GB SSD oder doch nur eine 64GB SSD und stecke dafür das Geld in einen i7 oder besser in eine GTX 580, was wäre da die beste Variante?
Also entweder 128GB SSD + i5 + GTX 570 oder 64GB SSD + i7 + GTX 570 oder 64GB SSD + i5 + GTX 580, zudem könnte ich noch am Board sparen mit einem AsRock Z68 Pro3, obwohl das ja dann leider keine interne USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hätte und ich somit die Front des Gehäuses nicht verkabeln kann, gibts da noch alternativen das Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.1 vielleicht. Oder doch leiber ein hochwertiges Board wie das was ich schon drin hab Asus P8Z68-V oder ein MSI Z68A-GD55 oder ein Z68 von Gigabyte, nur welches, Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3 vielleicht?
Noch einmal eine abschließende Beratung bitte Softy, dann gibts bald auch Pics! 

MfG
Flo


----------



## iP Man (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

wenn du mehr SSD speicher haben willst dann
128GB SSD + i5 + GTX 570

mehr grafik power dann
64GB SSD + i5 + GTX 580

ich würd mich für mehr leistung entscheiden, SSD is für mich noch persönlich zu teuer also wäre 64GB SSD + i5 + GTX 580 das perfekte  
64gb für windows/programme sollte , vllt noch 1-2 lieblings drauf hauen um die ladezeiten zu verkürzen 

allerdings frag ich mich ob das netzteil reicht für die gtx580, kenne die marke nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das Antec ist schon OK, sehr gut Seasonic Technik und selbt das 520 Watt Modell würde für einen GTx 580 reichen, das 620 Watt Modell ist schon Overdressed.


----------



## iP Man (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

hört sich gut an, hab selber seasonic netzteil  man lernt immer was neues dazu..


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ich würde einen anderen Monitor nehmen, diesen hier:Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Das ist aber auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## iP Man (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

sein asus hat 3d + hdmi anschluss + 2ms, 
deiner 8ms, VGA/dvi anschluss , kein 3d dafür LED. 

würde asus kaufen als gaming monitor


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Über den Asus habe ich aber keinen Pradtest.
Ich weiß auch nicht ober der TE 3D nutzen möchte.
Diese Zahlen stimmen nicht unbedingt und laut Test eignet sich der Dell zum spielen.

Günstiger und auch 3d:http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2011/test-aoc-e2352phz-teil8.html#Fazit


----------



## Ozzelot (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut gut danke schonmal, ich warte dann mal noch auf Softys Tips 
Zum Monitor hab schon relativ viele Reviews gelesen und der Asus schlägt sich eigentlich immer sehr gut fürs gaming, auch wenn der Dell bestimmt ein tolles Bild hat, brauche ich denke ich kein IPS Panel fürs zocken, dann doch lieber die Möglichkeit 3D zu haben und ein "smooferes" Bild durch 120Hz. Es wird, wenn überhaupt was bemängelt wird, immer nur das spiegelnde Display angesprochen, was mich aber denke ich persönlich nicht stören wird, da ich eh meist nur Abends und im dunklen zocke. Zudem hab ich auch noch einen Panasonic P42VT20E Plasma 3D TV der auch relativ stark spiegeln soll bei direktem Lichteinfall, ist mir aber bisher auch noch nicht störend aufgefallen.
Werde dann wahrscheinlich ein 64GB SDD + i5 2500K + die Asus GTX 580 und dann um noch ein paar Euros zu sparen zum Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 greifen, da ich dir iGPU wahrscheinlich eh nicht brauchen werd und somit dann auch interen USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hab und zudem nochmal um die 30€ spare.  Wenn die SSDs in Zukunft günstiger werden kann ich ja immer nochmal eine größere dazu holen.

Edit: Lohnt sich das eigentlich wirklich die 4-5€ oder soll ich lieber herkömmliche Wäremleitpaste nehmen die ja beim Kühler dabei ist? http://geizhals.at/deutschland/229738


----------



## iP Man (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

jep extra wärmeleitpaste lohnt sich schon, das ding kaufste einmal und hast es für paar jahre. besser als die standardpads die beim cpu kühler dabei sind
hab den
http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-Cooling-MX-2-Wärmeleitpaste-Gramm/dp/B000WU2LXC


----------



## pringles (22. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man nicht dauernd den kühler abbaut brauchst du keine wlp, die bringt in extrem Situationen 1-2 grad und so heiß, das es darauf ankommt sollte eine CPU nicht werden.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Edit: Lohnt sich das eigentlich wirklich die 4-5€ oder soll ich lieber herkömmliche Wäremleitpaste nehmen die ja beim Kühler dabei ist? Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 1x CPU | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Von dem Ding kann ich abraten.  Ich habs mal ausprobiert, und der erforderliche "Burn-In" hat nicht geklappt, normale WLP reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Der Unterschied ist in der Praxis eh sehr gering, um einen Unterschied zu merken, musst du auch ein High End Kühler verbauen und dann bis an die Grenze takten, da ist es dann vielleicht 1° besser oder so.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So ich bräuchte noch einmal ein kurzes Feedback von euch Softy, quanti, Lordac, etc., wollte morgen/übermorgen alles bestellen.

Was ich bisher schon hab: 
*Netzteil:* Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620, 620W ATX 2.3 von zack-zack.eu für 56€
*SSD:* Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s von media-markt für 85€
*HDD:* CnMemory Spaceloop 3.5" schwarz 2000GB, USB 3.0 die 1GB Version, die 2GB Version für 69€ war leider ausverkauft, auseinander gebaut -> Inhalt Samsung EcoGreen F2 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (HD103SI) von media-markt für 49€

Und hier der Rest den ich dann bestellen wollte:
*Wunschliste:* Wunschliste Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn ich bei jacob-elektronik und anobo bestellt kostet mich der Spass 995€ + Versandt, aber leider ohne den Kühler, da er fast überall nicht lieferbar ist. Habe noch eine E-Mail an jacob-elektronik geschickt, mal sehen ob die mir sagen können wenn er wieder bei ihnen lieferbar ist, sonst werd ich mir ihn wohl bei K&M Elektronik für 58€ kaufen müssen, wenn ich keine gleich gute günstigere Alternative finde.

Noch kurz zum Board, das PRO hab ich zwecks der Vielfalt an Anschlüssen genommen, zudem ist es kaum teurer wie das "normale" und GEN3 hab ich genommen weil es nur 4 Euro teurer ist wie die normale PRO Version. 

Passt doch soweit alles oder?

Als neuer *Monitor* wird dann im Dezember der ASUS VG236HE, 23" folgen, so lange muss ich noch mit meiner 19" Röhre zurecht kommen, auch wenn mich die Sichtfeldbeschneidung in Spielen schon stört, besonders im Multiplayer.

Gruß
Ozzelot und nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe, gibt dann bald auch Pics! 

Edit: Noch eine Frage zur RAM Verteilung, stimmt es das man die RAM Riegel in Slot 2 und 4 und nicht in 1 und 3 stecken soll für mehr stabilität, meine das irgendwo auf der Asus Homepage gelesen zu haben?


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Bei Mushkin soll die Streuung bezügl. der Qualität etwas höher sein. Da würde ich eher zu einem anderen RAM-Hersteller greifen, GeIL, Kingston, TeamGroup, G.Skill, exceleram....

Rest: 

Üblicherweise kommt der RAM in Slot 1 und 3. Aber genaueres hängt vom Board ab, und steht im Handbuch.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut dank dir!
Hab nochmal nachgeguckt, wenn man sich hier die pdf herunterläd, mit der Liste zur Speicherunterstützung, steht da unter jeder Liste (DDR3-2200, DDR3-2133, etc.)



> 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
> We suggest that you install the module *into A2B2 slot* for better stability


Bei einem DIMM steht dann noch das selbe nur mit A2 und bei vier DIMMS steht halt nichts zusätzliches, damit ist doch dann gemeint das man jeweils den zweiten Slot nehmen soll, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Gruß
Ozzelot

Edit: Die Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9 (DDR3-1333), die Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder die exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder ganz andere?


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Dann ist es bei dem Board wohl der 2. und 4. Slot (von der CPU aus gesehen).

Beim RAM achte ich immer auf lebenslange Herstellergarantie, z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland, oder von TeamGroup Elite. Die oben verlinkten sind aber auch alle ok. Da kannst Du den Günstigsten nehmen, den es bei dem Shop Deiner Wahl gibt.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So jacob-elektronik hat sich gemeldet, der Kühler wird wohl erst in 2-4 Wochen wieder lieferbar sein, das ist mir aber zu lang, also muss ich ihn entweder für ~59€ bei K&M Elektronik oder bei Bestseller Computer bestellen oder habt ihr noch eine andere gleich teure Dualfan Alternative? Auf anhieb würde mir da höchsten der einfallen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 vom Design gefällt mir der Silver Arrow aber besser und von der Leistung her ist er wohl auch besser.


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Der Silver Arrow ist etwas leistungsstärker und leiser als der Dark Rock Pro C1. Trotzdem ist der schon ok  

Wenn Du den besten Luftkühler nehmen willst : EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Den habe ich, der ist schon extrem geil.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Der K2 ist natürlich schick, aber auch teuer. 
Braucht man eigentlich noch das mounting-kit für So1155 Asus Boards bei dem Silver Arrow und wenn ja wo find ich das bei geizhals?


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ich glaube nicht das man es noch braucht, das gilt auf jeden fall für den Macho, sollte also auch beim Arrow so sein.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ah dank dir vielmals, da bringst du mich wieder auf den richtigen Gedanken.  Ich hab das ganz mit dem Macho verwechselt, glaub der Silver Arrow brauchte noch nie ein extra mounting-kit. 

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Ozzelot (5. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wollte gerade bestellen und frag mich ob sich der "Service Level Gold" bei mindfactory lohnt oder ob man auf den verzischten kann, hat da wer Erfahrung?

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Den Service Level Gold kannst Du rausnehmen. Das ist imo nur Geld Schneiderei.


----------



## Ozzelot (5. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ok dank dir!
So alles bestellt, hier nochmal die Auflistung der ganzen Hardware, paar Teile hab ich ja schon hier.
Wunschliste
Die HDD kam aus der externen CmMemory Spaceloop USB 3.0, da kommt dann noch eine F3 nach wenn die Preise wieder im Rahmen sind und als Monitor wird im Dezember dann wohl noch dieser folgen ASUS VG236HE, 23", wenn ich mich bis dahin nicht nochmal um entscheide. 
Bilder gibts dann wohl auch im laufe der nächsten Woche, danke nochmal an alle die geholfen haben bei der Zusammenstellung! 

Die besten Grüße
Ozzelot


PS: Beim Zusammenbau und Einrichten kommen bestimmt nochmal ein paar Fragen auf, obwohl ich das meiste wohl selber kann, habe allerdings keine Ahnung von Windows 7 und UEFI Bios.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Sieht super aus  

BILDER!!!


----------



## Ashton (5. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Alles schön in rot und schwarz und dann ein Asus-Board? 
Wie wärs mit dem ASRock Fatal1ty P67 oder ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z, Z68
Ansonsten echt top!


----------



## Ozzelot (5. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ja das passt farblich leider nicht ganz, genauso wie der Silver Arrow, aber ich hoffe der Rest leuchtet so kräftig rot im Gehäuse das es gar nicht auffällt.  Hatte auch schon kurz über eine ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, schön in schwarz/gold gehalten, nachgedacht, aber naja was solls, hauptsache alles läuft gescheit.


----------



## Ashton (5. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Na für den Silver Arrow könntest dir ja noch andere Lüfter kaufen. 
Aber das ist jetzt nur optisch. Die Leistung von deinem System ist absolut spitze!


----------



## Ozzelot (5. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Bei dem Kühler und der riesen Grafikkarte sieht man glaub ich eh nicht mehr viel vom Board.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So, hat ich glaub ich schonmal in irgendeinem anderen Thread gepostet, das Paket von CSV-Direct ist gestern (Montag) verschickt worden und könnte eventuell heute schon ankommen. 
Bei mindfactory war zwar bei der Bestellung alles auf grün, aber beim Case stand nur "Verfügbar" dran und seit gestern mittag wurden die Bestellungen im mindfactory Konto getrennt, in dem einen ist alles bis aufs Case und da steht "Bestellstatus: bezahlt (Lagernd und für Sie reserviert)", beim anderen ist dann nur das Case drin und es steht "Bestellstatus: bezahlt (voraussichtlich versandfertig am 10.11.2011)". Also werd ich die Sachen wohl erst frühstens am Freitag haben.

Nun schonmal zu einer Frage bzgl. overclocking, gibt ja einige Guides dazu und ich les immer wieder was von Voltageerhöhung, dachte immer das wäre ganz simple mit den K CPUs, an der Voltage rum schrauben macht mich schon etwas ängstlich.  Oder muss man diese nur erhöhen wenn man den CPU extrem overclocked, auf 4,8GHz oder so. 
Daran anschließend hab ich gesehen das mein Board zwei so Schalter hat einen für TPU (TurboV Processing Unit) und einen für EPU (Energy  Processing Unit), wobei wohl der Interessante der TPU ist, da der andere ja "nur" fürs stromsparen ist. Kennt sich jemand damit aus, also was ich schonmal weiß ist, dass wenn man den TPU einschaltet der CPU wohl von 3,3GHz auf 4,3 GHz übertaktet wird, das würde ja denke ich für den Anfang schonmal reichen oder sollte man davon die Finger lassen und es lieber selber im UEFI BIOS machen? 

Gruß
Ozzelot

Edit: Bei der Grafikkarte, also der Asus GTX580 DirectCU II, ist es das selbe Spiel oder? Da muss man auch die Voltage erhöhen mit dem mitgelieferten, ich glaube, Asus SmartDoctor wars oder geht das auch ohne?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Die Gehäuse werden separat vom Großteillager verschickt, daher kommt das i.d.R. getrennt vom restlichen Kram an.  Aber schon ärgerlich, naja mindfactory halt. 

Bis 4GHz geht der i5 meist ohne Spannungserhöhung. Diesen automatischen OC-Quark würde ich sein lassen, denn das Board stellt dann oft eine zu hohe Spannung ein.

Auch bei der Grafikkarte würde ich als Anfänger erstmal die Finger von der Spannung lassen, die kannst Du auch vorerst nur über den Chip-, Shader- und Speichertakt übertakten.


----------



## Ozzelot (8. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut dann werd ich mich erstmal langsam an die 4GHz rantasten und mal sehn was bei der Grafikkarte noch so drin ist. Mal schauen vielleicht find ich ja auch ein paar hilfreiche Guides bei youtube oder so.
Ganz unerfahren mit übertakten bin ich ja auch nicht, nur war mein letzter CPU den ich übertaktet hab ein Core2Duo E4300, erstmal ist das schon recht lange her und das lief ja damals auch noch ein wenig anders ab als jetzt bei Sandy Bridge, denk ich mal.

Edit: Ah ich seh gerade, eigentlich dachte ich ja die verschicken das dann trotzdem alles zusammen, aber das große Paket mit der ganzen Hardware wurde wohl eben schon losgeschickt und beim Gehäuse Status hat sich nichts verändert, da steht immer noch 10.11.2011. Naja so kann ich schonmal das Motherboard Manual ein wenig durchstöbern. 

Edit2: Gehäuse wurde auch verschickt!


----------



## Ozzelot (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hab mir jetzt schonmal so weit alle Treiber runtergeladen, bisher für die Grafikkarte und dann fürs Board Chipset, Audio, LAN und USB3.0. 

Nun beim Rest war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich das brauch, glaub der direkt Link zum P8Z68-V/GEN3 klappt nicht. 
Zum Beispiel:

VGA: (*Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver V8.15.10.2405*),
SATA: (*I**ntel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Driver Software V10.6.0.1002* und *Intel(R) AHCI/RAID Driver*) oder (*JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.58.2*)
oder Bluetooth (*Atheros Bluetooth Driver V7.2.0.65*),
sollte ich mir die auch alle ziehn?


Und welche Utilities wären hilfereich/sinnvoll?
Da gibts ein großes Paket mit:

*ASUS AI Suite II V1.02.03 Install Program
Ai Charger+ V1.00.06
ASUS Mobilink V1.00.40
ASUS Update V1.01.02
ASUS BT GO! V1.00.34
ASUS DIGI+ VRM V1.00.28
ASUS EPU V1.02.10
ASUS FAN Xpert V1.00.46
ASUS GPU Boost V1.01.05
ASUS MyLogo V1.01.16
ASUS Probe II V1.00.29
ASUS System Information V1.00.18
ASUS TurboV EVO V1.00.80
ASUS USB 3.0 Boost V1.02.02*

und dann noch vier einzelne Utilities:

*Lucid Virtu Software V1.2.106.17995*

*PC Diagnostics Utility V1.15 for Diagnostic Personal Computer Information.*

*Disk Unlocker V2.0.6
*
*Intel Management Engine Interface V7.0.0.1144*

Hoffe mir kann wer helfen, bin schon etwas aufgeregt. 

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Softy (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wenn Du die IGP nutzen willst --> IGP Treiber
Wenn Du eine SSD hast, und damit Benchmark-Rekorde aufstellen willst () --> Rapid Storage und AHCI Treiber

Beide Treiber würde ich aber von der Intel Homepage ziehen (aktueller)

Wenn Du eSATA nutzen willst -->  JMB36X Treiber, wenn Du Bluetooth nutzen willst --> Bluetooth Treiber.

Die ganzen Utilities würde ich weg lassen, die müllen das System nur zu, bringen nichts und verschlimmbessern nur alles.  Und Lucid Virtu ist der größte Blödsinn. Das einzig halbwegs sinnvolle wäre FanXpert, damit kannst Du die Gehäuselüfter regeln (falls Du die am Board anschließt).


----------



## Ozzelot (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut dann werd ich mir die IGP, SATA, eSATA und Bluetooth Treiber mal noch runterladen, man weiß ja nie und verkehrt machen kann man damit ja auch nichts. Die Utilities lass ich dann erstmal alle weg, weil auch das FanXpert nur in dem dicken Paket mit drin ist, notfalls ist das ja dann bestimmt auch noch auf der CD die beim Board dabei ist drauf. Ich freu mich schon, hoffe es kommt heute alles an. 

Edit: Also für die IGP find ich auf der Intel Seite nix, ich hoffe mal ich hab die richtigen Punkte ausgewählt, aber dann kommt immer "Leider gibt es gegenwärtig keine verfügbaren Downloads für: "*Zweite Generation der Intel® Core™ Prozessoren mit Intel® HD-Grafik 3000/2000*".  Neue Updates werden nach Bedarf bereitgestellt."


----------



## Softy (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Du kannst aber auch erst mal im Gerätemanager schauen, welche Treiber tatsächlich benötigt werden. Denn falls Windows (Update) bereits Treiber installiert, würde ich diese weiter verwenden.


----------



## Ozzelot (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jo werd ich tun, zieh mir halt nur schonmal alles soweit auf nen USB Stick das ich nicht später dann rum suchen muss.
Gibts vielleicht noch ein paar Tips fürs BIOS, was man am Anfang direkt einstellen/umstellen sollte oder so? 
Boot Priorität erstmal auf DVD und dann später auf SSD, soviel weiß ich noch und man sollte erstmal ein Kabel der HDD ab lassen, damit sichergestellt ist das man die SSD beim installieren nutzt. Gibts sonst noch ein paar Tweaks oder Geheimtips? 

Edit:

*Paket mit Gehäuse: *
Fortschritt 80%


> Di, 08.11.11 17:41 Uhr
> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> 
> Di, 08.11.11 18:46 Uhr
> ...



*Paket mit Hardware:*
Fortschritt 40%


> Di, 08.11.11 17:41 Uhr
> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> 
> Di, 08.11.11 19:30 Uhr
> ...



Hoffe das ist nur ein Fehler..., sonst kommt jetzt sogar das Gehäuse vor dem Rest der Hardware.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Du solltest vor der Windows Installation den Storage Modus von IDE auf AHCI umstellen. Sonst musst Du erst mal nichts machen im BIOS.


----------



## Ozzelot (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Schon komisch, Tower ist da, Rest der Hardware liegt noch im Startpaketzentrum in Bremen, dabei wurd beides um die selbe Zeit der DHL übergeben... 

Case:


> Di, 08.11.11 17:41 Uhr
> --
> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> 
> ...



Hardware:


> Di, 08.11.11 17:41 Uhr
> --
> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> 
> ...



Sieht nicht mal so aus als ob es morgen kommen würde.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ich denke schon, dass es morgen kommen wird. Es sei denn, ein fähiger DHL Mensch hat es in die Ecke gestellt und dann vergessen


----------



## Ozzelot (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jo mal schauen was der Status heute gegen 23-24 Uhr sagt, da müsste es ja dann in Dorsten ankommen, aber schon komisch das es gleichzeitig an die DHL übergeben wurde, dann später aber 45 Minuten später bearbeitet und dann erst gar nicht migeschickt wurde.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Vielleicht ist es runtergefallen, und ein Azubi klebt grade Dein Board mit Alleskleber wieder zusammen.


----------



## Ashton (9. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es runtergefallen, und ein Azubi klebt grade Dein Board mit Alleskleber wieder zusammen.


 
  Kann sein aber dafür kann der arme Azubi bestimmt nichts!


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Mach mir keine Angst, ich glaube die wollen mich absichtlich noch ein wenig zappeln lassen. Mein BF3 leigt hier auch schon rum und langweilt sich.

Finaly


> Do, 10.11.11 00:49 Uhr
> Dorsten
> Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.


Ich freu mich schon so, einziger Dämpfer ist meine kack 19" Röhre, die ich hoffentlich schnellst möglich mit einem gescheiten 19:9 TFT ersetzen kann. Ist schon ein Witz was beim 4:3 Format so alles fehlen wird bei BF3 (der schwarze Rand links und rechts ist das was zu 16:9 fehlt)
ASUS VG236HE, 23" ist im moment noch mein Favorit, mal schauen ob ich meine Meinung nochmal änder oder ihr mich für einen anderen überzeugt. 
Zudem bräuchte ich ggf. noch einen sehr günstigen Monitor für meinen aktuellen Rechner, den ich dann als Zweitrechner nutzen wollte, falls ich mal größere Dateien über Nacht runterlade, nur surfen will oder "Zockerbesuch" hab.

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Maurer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Habe jetzt nicht den gesamten Thread durchgelesen und weiß daher nicht, ob du speziell auf 3D stehst, aber hier kurz ne Info von mir.
Der Asus VG236HE ist , wie du sicherlich weißt oder ihne evtl. auch gerade deswegen ausgesucht hast, ein 3D Monitor. Da im Lieferumfang des Monitors keine Brille vorhanden ist benötigst du dann ein Nvidia 3D Vision Kit z.B. NVIDIA 3D Vision Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör um dann auch in den Genuss von 3D Inhalten auf dem Monitor zu kommen. Solltest du 3D jedoch garnicht nutzen wollen, rate ich dir zu einem Monitor mit höherwertigerem Panel wie z.B. dem Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at EU .
Für selten genutzte zweit Rechner kann man eigentlich irgendeinen beliebigen Monitor kaufen, wie z.B. den hier Amazon.de Elektronik & Foto: Sonderangebote, Restposten & Schnäppchen (ist in 11 Stunden als Amazon Blitzangebot zu haben) .

LG

der Maurer


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jo ich weiß das dem Monitor das 3D Vision Set fehlt, mir gehts auch mehr um die 120Hz fürs gaming, nicht unbedingt um 3D was ich natürlich wenn er es kann in Zukunft auch mal nutzen werde. Hab selbst auch schon einen Panasonic P42VT20E 3D Plasma mir und kenne somit 3D. Mich schrecken die hohen Reaktionzeiten der IPS Panel immer ab, der Monitor wird auch eigentlich ausschließlichs fürs zocken genutzt, daher dachte ich mir TN Panel wird gut ausreichen, der Asus ist zudem auch nicht entspiegelt und liefert daher wohl satte, kräftige Farben, die 120Hz sollen für eine "smootheres" Bild auch in 2D sorgen und er soll auch ein relativ gutes Bild schon out of the box machen, da ich mich mit Monitor feintuning nicht wirklich auskenne und auch keine Geräte dafür hab. Beim BenQ XL2410T liest man z.B. immer das er ein total miserables Bild out of the box hat und man erst viel an ihm rumschrauben muss bis das Bild gut aussieht.


----------



## Maurer (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Nur für den 2D Betrieb halte ich die 120Hz für übertrieben, da der Effekt bei TFT Monitoren sich kaum-garnicht von 60Hz unterscheidet. Mehr Hz = besser stimmte bei Röhren Monitoren eigentlich immer, aber im Falle von TFTs ist bei 60Hz die wahrnembare Grenze so gut wie erreicht.
Da es sich eher so anhört, als ob dich die 3D funktion fast garnicht interessieren würde, würde ich an deiner Stelle das ersteinmal testen, ob du den Unterschied tatsächlich wahrnehmen kannst. Zur Anregung hier noch ein Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-120hz-macht-es-einen-sinn-auch-ohne-3d.html
Falls dir die 3D Funktion aber doch sehr wichtig sein sollte, will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es runtergefallen, und ein Azubi klebt grade Dein Board mit Alleskleber wieder zusammen.


 
Die sind mit dem Stapler drübergefahren und testen jetzt, ob man das Scheppern im Karton auch von weiten hören kann.


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Der Thread verunsichert mich eher als das er mir hilft, da sind einfach zuviele verschiedene Meinungen, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe bin ich mit einem 120Hz Monitor auf jedenfall auf der sicheren Seite, weil Nachteile im vergleich zu 60Hz bringt er ja scheinbar keine mit und ich hab immer noch die Möglichkeit auch mal Spiele in 3D zu genießen, dafür dürfte die GTX 580 ja auch gerüstet sein, wenns nicht gerade Metro 2033 oder Spiele mit gleicher Hardwarehungrigkeit sind.
Wie gesagt im moment steht der ASUS VG236HE, 23" ganz oben, bei 60Hz Modellen steht der iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" an oberster Stelle. Zudem warte ich noch auf Reviews des BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" obwohl er recht teuer ist, mal schauen ob der ein besseres Bild out of the box hat. 
Wer weiß was noch so über mich stolpert bis ich die Kohle zusammen hab, ich hoffe so schnell wie möglich da mir dieser 4:3 Nachteil echt sauer aufstößt.

Edit:


Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es runtergefallen, und ein Azubi  klebt grade Dein Board mit Alleskleber wieder zusammen.


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die sind mit dem Stapler drübergefahren  und testen jetzt, ob man das Scheppern im Karton auch von weiten hören  kann.



So langsam mag ich euch zwei nicht mehr!


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> So langsam mag ich euch zweit nicht mehr!



Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit einem 120Hz Schirm machst Du nichts falsch.


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

_...dann ist die Welt voll Sonnenschein.  So gut wie wir uns heute verstehn,  so soll es weitergehn. Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein, dann kommt das Glück von ganz allein. Drum singen wir tagaus und tagein,ein bisschen Spaß muss sein. _*sing*_ 

_Edit: Wenn denn heute der das restliche Zeug kommt. Heute Abend wird gefeiert  Fiesta Mexicana (Hossa!)


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wenn ich mir so mein Antec Netzteil angucke, ärger ich mich echt das ich mir kein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment geholt hab, das wird nen Spass beim eigentliche Kabelmanagment im Gehäuse wenn man mehr als die hälfter der Kabel nicht braucht, am liebsten würd ich sie einfach abschneiden/abknipsen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Kannst du doch umtauschen, hast ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
Und holst dir ein Corsair AX 650 Watt. 
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das wäre natürlich ein Traum Netzteil, allerdings hab ich das Antec High Current Gamer 620W schon am 6 Oktober für 58,90€ bei zack-zack.eu "gezackt" daher sind die 14 Tage leider schon um.  Mal schauen vielleicht rüst ich es irgendwann mal nach, so ein Netzteil überlebt ja schon den ein oder anderen PC, vielleicht hol ich mir dann auch wieder ein Enermax, zwar teuer, aber mein altes von 2002 rum läuft noch immer in meinem PC, Qualität hat halt manchmal ihren Preis. Denke aber für die neue Kiste hätte das Enermax EG465AX-VE(G) nicht mehr ausgereicht.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ich finde Enermax überteuert, Lautstärke hin oder her. Das Corsair ist imo das Beste, was Du im Moment nehmen kannst.  (ich bin aber auch Seasonic Fanboy )


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde Enermax überteuert, Lautstärke hin oder her.


 
Die neuen Platimax sind schon sehr geil. Was besseres gibts derzeit nicht, da muss Seasonic mächtig reinsteigen um dagegen halten zu können.
Mir würde das Platimax reichen, 600 Watt oder so, kostet halt 200 Flocken... aber Wayne.. ist nur Geld.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Da gibt es doch schon was Passendes von Seasonic. : Seasonic Platinum Series 860W ATX 2.3 (SS-860XP) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hmmm... Single Rail mit 71 Ampere.
Mal sehen, ob OCP da funktioniert.


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Mist Amazon.de Elektronik & Foto: Sonderangebote, Restposten & Schnäppchen für 49€ und ich habs verbummelt zu gucken nu ist der Monitor ausverkauft, schade. Wer nen toller Zweit-Monitor geworden den ich sogar hätte erstmal als Main-Monitor nutzen können, bis ich mir den richtigen hol.


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Is übrigens jetzt alles da, werd jetzt erstmal was essen, duschen und dann mach ich mich wohl ans schrauben.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenschustern, und spare nicht mit dem Bastelkleber.


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hab mir extra noch ne Zusatztube geholt, damit ich auch den Kühler fest auf CPU verkleben kann, nicht das der abfällt!


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit den Case Spätzle, also beim hinteren und oberen Lüfter im CM Storm Enforcer dürfte ich keine Probleme bekommen da die Bohrungen im Case groß genug sind, aber die Bohrungen beim vorderen Lüfter sind so klein, da bekomm ich nicht mal den Ansatz der Case-Spätzle durch. Entweder mach ich irgendwas komplett falsch, da ja auch kein Anleitung dabei ist, allerdings sehn die Dinger so aus als ob man da nicht wirklich viel falsch machen kann oder die Löcher vorne sind einfach nicht kompatibel mit den Spätzle. Mir würde jetzt nur einfallen, das ich an ihnen rumschnipsle, obwohl da dann ne ganze Ecke weg müsst oder ich die Löcher größer bohre, was ich allerdings nur ungerne machen würde oder ich verzischte vorne einfach auf die Entkoppler.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das mit den Case Spätzle ist ziemlich fummelig. Ich ziehe den Gumminippel immer mit einer Pinzette durch das Loch. Die Dinger sind sehr elastisch (wenn sie neu sind^^), da kannst Du schon ordentlich ziehen. Wenn es nicht geht, nimm einfach die Schrauben.


----------



## Ozzelot (10. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wie gesagt die Löcher vorne sind so klein da komm ich nicht mal mit dem Kopf durch, somit hab ich gar keine Möglichkeit die Dinger von der anderen Seite durchzuziehn. Die anderen Löcher sind groß genug.


----------



## Ozzelot (11. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Also hinten wars kein Problem, aber ich hab schon wieder ein neues Problem, irgendwie passt der 200mm Kühler (Coolermaster MegaFlow) nicht in das CM Storm Enforcer, also der der eigentlich unter die Decke sollte im Gehäuse, irgendwie ist der zu breit oder ich stell mich einfach nur dumm an und übersehe irgendetwas. Naja ich werd mal bisseln googlen. Hier schonmal 2 Bilder der Hardware:


Edit: Das Problem oben ist gelöst, lag an den Case-Spätzle, da brauchte man ein wenig mehr Gewalt und Fingespitzengefühl. Ich musste den Kühler vorher in so einen Freiraum schieben und danach wars echt problematisch die Case-Spätzle auf der Seite noch in die richtigen Löcher zu bekommen, dabei bricht man sich fast die Finger.


----------



## Ozzelot (11. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hier mal der vordere Lüfter mit den Bohrungen, hab auch extra mal ein Case-Spätzle daneben gehalten um die Dimensionen zu verdeutlichen, wüsste nicht wie ich die da durch bekommen soll.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jup, das ist schon eine rechte Fummelei, aber super, dass Du es doch noch hinbekommen hast. 

Der Lüfter sollte schon in den Deckel passen. Wenn Du gar nicht weiterkommst, kannst Du ja ein Foto von der Situation machen, und hier posten.


----------



## Ozzelot (11. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hier noch ein paar Pics vom Innenraum und von hinten. 
Hab den großen Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut und mit dem kleinen für 2,5" HDDs bzw. SSDs ersetzt, der normalerweise unten auf dem Boden direkt hinter dem Netzteil sitzt, so hab ich unten mehr Platz für die Kabel und der Lüfter von vorne kann besser die Luft ins Case blasen.
Der hintere Lüfter war echt einfach mit den Spätzle zu befestigen, an dem oberen hab ich mir ein wenig die Zähne ausgebissen, daher bin ich nun auch noch nicht wirklich weit voran gekommen , hatte aber angst den Lüfter zu zerbrechen und hab alle möglichen Varianten ausprobiert wie ich ihn am besten rein bekomm, ich denke ohne die Spätzle wäre es wesentlich einfacher gewesen. 

Edit: Oben der Lüfter ist ja jetzt schon drin, wie gesagt war ziemlich fummelig, aber ich habs geschafft, nur vorne bei dem seh ich im moment noch keine gescheite Lösung, heute abend kommt noch ein Kumpel vorbei mal sehn ob dem noch was einfällt.


----------



## Ozzelot (11. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hoffe das passt so mit den Bildern, erste mal das ich sowas mach, weitere folgen später heute.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Jup, das passt so. Vermeide aber bitte Doppelposts, die sind hier nicht erwünscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Bilder sehen gut aus.


----------



## Ozzelot (14. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So mal wieder ein paar Bilder! 
Die CPU-Lüfter hab ich jetzt an CPU_Fan und CPU_Fan_Opt angeschlossen und den Kühler auch schon vorher aufs MB gebaut + Arbeitsspeicher, viel Platz ist zwischen dem vorderen Lüfter und dem Arbeitspeicher nicht mehr, da passt so gerade noch eine Fingernagelspitze zwischen. 
Durch diese Monster war es später echt fummelig die Schrauben oben am Board fest zu bekommen und später beim Kabel verlegen wurde es noch schlimmer, was das ein Akt war das 2x4Pin bzw. 8Pin ATX12V Kabel oben links am Board anzuschließen, man kann auf den Bildern ganz gut sehen wie wenig Platz da links, rechts und besonders oben ist.
Die ganzen Molex Kabel liegen jetzt mit einem Kabelbinder direkt hinterm Netzteil, das ist halt etwas ärgerlich. Generell sind die Kabel leider auch ziemlich steif, besonders der 24Pin Stromanschluss, den konnte ich leider nicht direkt durch so ein Loch verlegen und am Board befestigen, weil ich angst hatte es zu extrem zu knicken, zudem wäre dann auch ein ziemlicher Druck auf dem Anschluss am MB, daher macht es jetzt einen größeren Bogen.
Am Soundkabel vom Frontpanel waren 2 Anschlüsse dran, einmal HD Audio und einmal AC 97, ich hab jetzt das HD Audio angeschlossen, ich hoffe ich hab das im MB Handbuch richtig verstanden.
Die anderen Gehäuse Lüfter hab ich auch am Board befestigt, zwei sind an den PWR-Fan Anschlüssen und einer am CHA-Fan Anschluss, hoffe das passt so.
Hinten sieht man schon einen Ansatz vom Kabelmanagment, allerdings sind mir leider die Kabelbinder ausgegangen und ich muss morgen noch neue besorgen. Ich hoffe ich bekomm das alles ganz gut verstaut, im moment hab ich allerdings noch Zweifel.  Wie schon oben geschrieben sind die steifen Kabel echt nervig und könnten da noch Probleme machen, dazu kommen noch die ungenutzten SATA Stromanschlüsse.
Ich hab den Rechner jetzt auch schonmal zum testen angemacht, wie immer Spannung pur , halt nur noch ohne Monitor, weil die Grafikkarte ja noch nicht eingebaut ist. Alle Lüfter gingen an und der PC Speaker piepte einmal kurz, was ja schonmal ein gutes Zeichen ist. Ein LED ging auf dem Board noch an, das lag aber wohl daran das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt die SSD/HDD noch nicht angeschlossen hatte.
Vielleicht seht ihr auf den Bildern ja schon irgendwelche Fehler oder habt sonst noch Anregungen. Die nächsten Bilder sind dann hoffentlich vom fertigen Kabelmanagment und vom kompletten PC.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Super Feedback  Sieht prima aus.  Der HD-Audio Stecker ist der Richtige, AC97 ist ein  älterer Standard, den Stecker kannst Du einfach weglassen.


----------



## Ozzelot (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So ich denke ich bin soweit fertig, unten werd ich dann noch ein paar Bilder anhängen. 
Hab den PC jetzt das erste mal mit Monitor in Betrieb genommen und leider kommt eine Fehlermeldung (CPU_Fan Error). Bin dann ins UEFI BIOS, allerdings ist hier die Schrift ziemlich unscharf und es ist schwer was zu erkennen. 
Wie vorher ja schonmal geschrieben hängen die Lüfter an CPU_Fan und CPU_Fan_Opt, bei einer der Einzeigen im BIOS wechselt die Lüfterdrehzahl immer zwischen 550 und 620 RPM, ab 599 wird die Anzeige dann immer rot. Ich denke die Zahlen sind richtig, auch wenn es echt schwer zu erkennen ist. Hab den PC im moment noch über den DVI Adapter an nem 19" Röhrenmonitor, bekommen morgen oder übermorgen noch einen TFT geliehen.
Also die Fragen nochmal kurz und knapp:
CPU-Fan Error was tun?
Worher kommt das unscharfe Bild im BIOS?
Zudem scheint auch die HDD unten noch zu fehlen, da wird mir nur die SSD und das DVD-Laufwerk angezeigt, werd ich wohl erst nochmal die Kabel checken, hoffe da ist nix kaputt, das war soviel arbeit die alle zu verlegen. 

Passt das mit dem Kabelmanagement eigentlich so, ist das erste mal das ich sowas mache oder dürfen die ganzen Kabel nicht so dicht beieinander liegen?

Gruß
Ozzelot

PS: Die BIOS Bilder gingen leider nicht schärfer.
PSS: Wenn soweit alles läuft und der Rechner zu ist werd ich nochmal Bilder von außen machen mit der Beleuchtung.

EDIT: Die HDD wird doch im BIOS angezeigt, sie wird nur nicht unten links im BIOS bei den Bildchen angezeigt. Für die anderen beiden Probleme hab ich aber noch keine Lösung gefunden, wenn ich im EZ Mode das Lüftermenü ausklappe ist da auch noch der andere CPU-Fan, der schwankt aber genauso wie der andere und wird auch ab 599 rot. Hab auch keine Option gefunden wie ich die Lüfter selber regeln kann.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Du kannst im BIOS die Grenze, ab der die CPU-FAN-Warnung erscheinen soll, runtersetzen.

Ich denke, das unscharfe Bild kommt vom Monitor / Adapter.

Das Kabelmanagment sieht super aus.


----------



## Ozzelot (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut dann guck ich da gleich mal rein und setzt den Wert dann auf 500 runter, hatte das eben auch schon gefunden, wusste nur nicht ob das nicht villeicht schädlich ist. Sind denn 600 RMP bei beiden Lüftern ok oder werden die eh noch automatisch schneller wenn der CPU wärmer wird?

Hab mir mit der Ultimate Boot CD (neuste Version von der offiziellen  Seite) einen bootable USB-Stick erstellt und jetzt schonmal Memtest86+ durchlaufen lassen mit Erfolg, keine Errors. 
Jetzt wollt ich die HDD noch prüfen, hab das früher öfters bei einem  Parktikum in nem kleinen PC-Laden gemacht, aber ich weiß nicht mehr  welches Tool ich da nehmen soll, *hier *sind  soviele aufgelistet, ich meine ich hab immer Drive Fitness Test  genommen, der findet allerdings jetzt keine HDD, daher hab ich jetzt  erstmal das ES-Tool (Samsung) genommen. Da läuft gerade die Drive  Diagnostic druch, ist gerade im Surface Scan, der dauert wohl etwas  länger, hoffe damit mach ich nichts verkehrt. Sollte ich noch irgendwas  von den anderen Sachen im ES-Tool ausführen? *Menü-Bild*
Oder gibts sonst noch irgendwelche nützlichen Tools bei der Ultimate  Boot CD, sonst fang ich wohl heute Nachmittag mit der Windows 7 Installation an?


----------



## Softy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Eigentlich brauchst Du keine weiteren Tests vorher machen, ich würde erst mal Windows 7 installieren, die HDD kannst Du dann irgendwann mal testen, z.B: mit HD Tune oder so.

Ich hab grad mal das Handbuch runtergeladen, die CPU_FAN Warnung kannst Du unter Monitor Menu --> "CPU Fan Speed Low Limit" auf 500rpm oder so setzen.


----------



## Ozzelot (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Dank dir! 
Die Drive  Diagnostic vom ES-Tool lass ich aber mal noch durchlaufen, der Surface Scan läuft jetzt schon relativ lange und ist gerade bei ~30%.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ist beim Silver Arrow eigentlich ein Y-PWM-Kabel dabei, falls einer ein Brett mit nur einem CPU_FAN-Anschluss hat?


----------



## Ozzelot (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ja da lag eins dabei, obwohl es nicht mit auf dem "assembly package"-Zettel stand, wo ja eigentlich alle Teile drauf stehn die mit in der Box sind.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ok, danke für die Info.


----------



## Ozzelot (15. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Hab heute leider noch nichts geschafft, eben Fussball geguckt. Morgen bekomm ich wohl noch einen TFT geliehen, hoffe das macht das arbeiten dann ein wenig einfacher. 
Kann/Sollte ich vor der Windows Installation schonmal die Firmware der SSD flashen? Hab *hier* glaub ich eine gute Anleitung gefunden. Ein BIOS Update gibt es ja wenn ich das richtig sehe für das neue GEN3 Board noch nicht.

EDIT: Hab das BIOS jetzt nach der Anleitung per USB-Stick geflasht, von Version 0001 auf 0009, hat ohne Probleme geklappt. Hab vorher noch den SATA Mode von AHCI auf IDE umgestellt, wie es in dem Guide auf der crucial Homepage steht und danach wieder zurück auf AHCI. Der CPU-Fan Error kommt auch nicht mehr seitdem ich die RPM auf 500 gestellt hab. 
Hoffentlich bekomm ich morgen den Monitor und kann endlich Windows und die Treiber installieren und dann auch mal ein SSD Benchmark laufen lassen, welchen soll ich da genau benutzen?

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Softy (16. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomm ich morgen den Monitor und kann endlich Windows und die Treiber installieren und dann auch mal ein SSD Benchmark laufen lassen, welchen soll ich da genau benutzen?


 
Da kannst Du diesen nehmen: AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online

Hier ein Ranking dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread.html


----------



## Ozzelot (16. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So den Leih-TFT bekomm, aber der ist wohl nicht besser wie meine Röhre, wenn nicht sogar schlechter. 
Acer AL1714sm


----------



## Ozzelot (16. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

So Windows installiert, ist es normal das da irgendwie 10GB auf der SSD in Windows fehlen? Wenn ich alle Dateien markiere und auf Eigenschaften geh, steht da 11,1 GB, wenn ich dann allerdings mir die Eigenschaften der ganzen SSD angucke steht da belegt 21,1 GB, wo sind die 10GB unterschied hin?!

EDIT: Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Die sind in den versteckten Dateien zu finden.
Einfach mal im Explorer alle Dateien anzeigen lassen, dann findest du sie im Roots Verzeichnis der Festplatte.


----------



## Ozzelot (16. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Dank dir, kannte die Option, musste sie aber erstmal was länger suchen, schon alles ein wenig unübersichtlich wenn man von XP umsteigt. Zwei Dateien sind direkt mal 13GB groß, die hiberfil.sys und pagefile.sys und dann sind da noch einige Order auf die ich gar keinen Zugriff hab.


----------



## Ozzelot (16. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wie bekomm ich es denn hin das ich volle Administratorrechte in Win7 Home Premium bekomm? Wollte die Liste hier abarbeiten, aber wenn ich mit dem Befehl "_fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify" _checken will ob Trim aktiv ist kommt die Meldung das ich Adminrechte für den fsutil Befehl brauch... 

Edit: Ah ich hab vergessen cmd als Admin auszuführen...


----------



## Softy (16. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Eigentlich kannst Du Dir das sparen. Windows 7 macht das meiste eh automatisch. Ich benutze dieses Tool hier: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online Und fertig.


----------



## Ozzelot (17. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Ok, hab jetzt aber schon die wichtigsten Punkte durch, sprich Trim an, Auto Defragmentierung aus, den registy-Wert vonBoot-Time Defragmentierung hab ich nicht gefunden und halt Superfetch und Prefetsch komplett deaktiviert. Hoffe das ist so alle in Ordnung und ich hab keine Leistungeinbußen.
Treiber hab ich auch alle installiert, nur bei den IGP Treibern kam ein Fehler "Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen für die Installation der Software", nach dem Fehler konnt ich auch auf einmal nichts mehr löschen von  der SSD, musste erst restarten. Irgendwie mein ich das entpacken der Treiber dauert auch auf einmal wesentlich länger als am Anfang noch, für 200-300MB steht da was von mehr als 30 Sekunden, das ging anfangs noch nahezu instant...
Irgendwie haut mir auch jeder Treiber unten ein neues Symbol in den Infobereich rein, z.B. Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie, das von Bluetooth hab ich schon rausgeworfen.

Edit: Im Geräte-Manager ist noch ein ! "PCI-Kommunikationscontroller (einfach)" was könnte das sein?
Edit2: Hm irgendwie ist der Eintrag im Geräte-Manager jetzt doch verschwunden.

Da ich ja nicht soviel Doppelposts machen soll, hier das nächste EDIT: 
Sitze jetzt gerade auch am neuen Rechner im Wohnzimmer, bin relativ müde, aber auch fast fertig, hoff ich zumindest. 

Ein Problem ist mir noch aufgefallen, bei den ganzen Windows Updates, Teiber Installationen, etc.. Hin und wieder hab ich nach einem Neustart kein Internetzugang mehr, dann ist unten im Infobereich bei dem kleinen Computer ein X, muss dann entweder rüber zum Rooter und da das Kabel einmal aus- und einstecken (das hab ich jetzt einmal gemacht und es hat geklappt) oder den Rechner nochmal neustarten, manchmal sogar mehrmals. Das Kabel direkt am PC einmal aus- und einstecken hat leider nicht geholfen. Weiß wer woran das liegen könnte, soll ich die Netzwerktreiber nochmal deinstallieren und neu drauf machen?

Und zu guter letzt noch die SSD Benchmarks, hab da jetzt mal nur den normalen Benchmark und Kopier-Benchmark gemacht, den Kompression-Benchmark noch nicht. Sind die Werte in Ordnung oder sogar gut für meine 64GB Crucial m4 SSD? Übertaktet hab ich den CPU noch nicht.


----------



## Ozzelot (18. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Kann ich mir irgendwo volle Adminrechte in Windows 7 geben? Ständig kommen nervige PopUps die ich bestätigen muss oder manche Sachen gehn auch gar nicht, wollte z.B. eben eine Datei für TS3 runterladen und die direkt im TS3/Sound Ordner speichern, aber es kommt die Meldung "Sie verfügen nicht über die Berechtigung zum speichern in diesen Pfad, bitte wenden sie sich an einen Admin..."

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Softy (18. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Das geht so:

"Windows Button" --> "cmd" eingeben --> "net user Administrator /active" eingeben, Enter --> Dann in die Systemsteuerung --> Benutzerkonto --> anderes Konto verwalten -->auf "Administrator" klicken und da ein neues Kennwort erstellen.

Die nervigen PopUps kannst Du ebenfalls in der Benutzerkontensteuerung deaktivieren: "Benutzerkonten" --> "Einstellungen der Benutzerkontensteuereung ändern" --> Dann kannst Du die gewünschte Benachrichtigungsstufe  auswählen.


----------



## Ozzelot (18. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Wenn ich "net user Administrator /active" eingebe kommt "Systemfehler 5 aufgetreten. Zugriff verweigert"
Das mit den PopUps hat geklappt.
In der Kontenübersicht steht ja schon "Ozzelot: Administrator", aber irgendwie schein ich kein voller Admin zu sein, ein Passwort hab ich auch bei der Installation nicht vergeben, da sowieso keiner außer mir an den Rechner geht, sonst ist da nur noch das Gast Konto, was aber nicht aktiv zu sein scheint.

Edit: Ich musste die cmd als Administrator ausführen... 
        Also dann jetzt bei den Konten Ozzelot/Administrator asuwählen und ein Passwort setzen? Kann ich da auch einfach wieder
keins eingeben?

Edit2: Ah jetzt ist da auch noch ein Konto namens Administrator/Administrator, das war vorher nicht da.

Edit3: Hab jetzt beim Konto Administrator/Administrator ein Passwort gesetzt, seh das Konto jetzt auch immer beim Login, ich sollte aber weiterhin mit meinem Ozzelot Konto arbeiten und nicht dauerhaft mit dem "echten" Admin Konto oder? Will ja nicht leicher durch schädliches Zeug aus dem Netz angreifbar sein, obwohl ich jetzt ja auch die Benutzerkontensteuerung auf die niedrigste Stufe gestellt hab. Ist sowieso komisch hab zwei Spiele drauf bei HoN (Heroes of Newerth) ist diese Schildzeichen dran und da wurd ich jedesmal gefragt wenn ich es starte und bei Battlefield 3 ist nicht so ein Schild und ich wurde auch nie gefragt.


----------



## Softy (18. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Also ich hab die Benutzerkontensteuerung auf niedrigster Stufe, und hatte noch keinen "Schädlingsbefall"  Kommt halt auch drauf an, wo Du Dich im Netz so rumtreibst.


----------



## Ozzelot (18. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Gut gut, dank dir abermals!


----------



## Ozzelot (19. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Läuft alles soweit, nur ein nerviges Problem hab ich noch und zwar das mit dem Internetzugriff. 
Öfters wenn ich den Rechner restarte hab ich kein Internet mehr, ich muss den Rechner dann oft mehrmals restarten bis es wieder geht, gerade eben erst musste ich ihn 4 mal neu starten bis er wieder das Netz gefunden hat. Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ran das liegen könnten, das Kabel hängt normalerweise an einem älteren PC hier im Wohnzimmer, dort hatte ich nie Probleme. Es bringt auch nichts das Kabel hinten am PC einmal aus- und einzustecken, nur beim Rooter hat diese Lösung einmal geklappt, aber der Rooter steht etwas weiter weg und es ist nervig immer dahin zu laufen um das Kabel aus- und einzustecken. Ich häng mal noch ein Screenshot vom Desktop mit dem beschriebenen Fehler an.

Edit: Mir ist noch ein Missgeschick passiert , beim durchstöbern der Einstellungen hab ich aus versehen den Benutzer "Administratoren (Ozzelot-PC\Administratoren)" unter dem Ordner Dokumente und Einstellungen gelöscht. (siehe zweites Bild)
Wollte eigentlich nur gucken ob ich irgendwie Zugriff auf den Ordner bekomm, indem ich dem Admin mehr Rechte dort zuweise, aber nachdem ich die Haken gesetzt hatte und auf Ok geklickt hab, kamen wieder nur einige "Zugriff verweigert" Meldungen und dabei hab ich wohl einmal zuviel geklickt und direkt den ganzen Benutzer gelöscht.  Hab schon versucht es irgendwie wieder rückgängig zu machen, aber bisher ohne Erfolg, weiß vielleicht wer von euch Rat?
Ich sollte wohl nicht soviel rumprobieren, unter XP kannte ich mich eigentlich relativ gut aus, aber 7 ist doch noch ziemliches Neuland für mich, auch das mit den ganzen Rechten find ich viel umständlicher als noch unter XP, naja vielleicht muss man sich auch erstmal eine Zeit dran gewöhnen und vorsichtig rein arbeiten. 
Zum Glück hab ich ja euch!


----------



## Ozzelot (19. November 2011)

*AW: Es ist soweit: Neuer gaming PC für Battlefield 3 und kommende Titel*

Niemand ne Idee?


----------

